# Unemployment Benefit



## renault (4 Jan 2008)

My wife was recently laid off having worked for just short of two years with a charity / not for profit organisation.    Her earnings were in the region of €18,000 per annum.   It was a full time / fixed term contract position.   She made her PRSI contributions during this time.    She has started job hunting, but for a variety of reasons we suspect that it might be sometime before she secures work.  

When applying for for Unemployment assistence, will her entitlement be solely based on her income and the PRSI contributions that she has made.   Is my oncome as the husband a factor?  Am I required to I to submit my P60, etc?

Finally, what is the weekly Unemplyment Entitlement at the moment and how long does it take to take to process a new application and avail of payments.  

Regards,


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

renault said:


> When applying for for Unemployment assistence, will her entitlement be solely based on her income and the PRSI contributions that she has made.


_Jobseekers Assistance _is means tested. _Jobseekers Benefit _is _PRSI _linked. Note the difference. She should just sign on and see which, if either, she is entitled to. 

*Jobseeker Supports*


> Is my oncome as the husband a factor?


Not if she qualifies for _PRSI _linked benefit. Yes if she does not and is means tested for assistance.


> Am I required to I to submit my P60, etc?


Possibly for the assistance means test.


> Finally, what is the weekly Unemplyment Entitlement at the moment and how long does it take to take to process a new application and avail of payments.


*Jobseekers Benefit Rates
**Jobseekers Allowance Rates*


----------



## elcato (4 Jan 2008)

_Unemployment Benefit _is based on her PRSI stamps paid in the previous year(s) prior to claiming. If she has enough stamps paid she will be paid based on these alone.
_ Umemployment Assistance_ is means based and will take into account her current situation and any income she may have. It probably will take into account your earnings as well but I'm not sure on this. She needs to go down to her loacl SW office and sign on immediately and they will tell her what entitlements she can get.
Post crossed with CM


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

elcato said:


> _Umemployment Assistance_ is means based and will take into account her current situation and any income she may have. It probably will take into account your earnings as well but I'm not sure on this.


It will. And note that the payment schemes have been called _Jobseekers Benefit/Assistance _for a good while now. 


> She needs to go down to her loacl SW office and sign on immediately and they will tell her what entitlements she can get.


Even if she does not qualify for either, having signed on will secure her _PRSI _credits towards long term (pension benefits) while unemployed.


----------

